# Early PC Memory



## redtogreen (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi there,

I have a lot of early PC memory with silver coloured fingers. Is this actually silver and worth recovering? The plating seems pretty heavy but also looks like tinning.

It seems to be EDO and earlier - maybe 1993ish

Up til now I just haven't bothered.

Thanks


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 1, 2010)

it's probably just tin. I have heard that if you rub the finger
on a piece of paper and it leaves a streak behind, it's probably tin.

Post a picture maybe for all to see perhaps? 8)


----------



## gold4mike (Apr 2, 2010)

Has anybody on the forum processed the RAM chips themselves for values? I have saved a bunch of those sticks with the tin fingers as well, hoping there might be some value in the chips. Also, the chips on newer DIMMS - any values in them?


----------



## cytek (Apr 13, 2010)

I seems everyone says the internal piece from RAM and PLCC's are tin or aluminum. I have cracked some PLCC's open and have found Gold plated circuit boards but most have the same piece of tin in the center as the RAM does. One method is take a magnet to the chip, Silver is not magnetic.


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 13, 2010)

But, neither is tin...magnetic.

I think you mean iron....no?


----------

